# Which Motherboard has best built-in graphics?



## the_souvik (Apr 24, 2011)

I am looking for a Motherboard that  has best built-in graphics within rs. 6000 for both amd and intel.Can I get a sandybridge?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Which Motherboard has best inbuilt graphics?*

Sandy bridge motherboards don't have on-board graphics, the GPU die is fused inside the Sandy bridge processor itself. You can get a H67 chipset based Sandy bridge motherboard within 6K. But let us know what is your budget for the CPU motherboard combo. Then we can suggest u in better way.

In case of AMD, the best onboard graphucs within 6K will be any 880/870 chipset based mobo. They have ATI HD 4250 graphics card with dedicated 128 MB of DDR3 memory.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Which Motherboard has best inbuilt graphics?*

Define "best"? Gaming? Dual digital display? Good enough for 720p/1080p? If you're not being specific about your requirements then you can't get any proper advice. Don't expect any near decent gaming on an onboard. 

Say about your requirements rather than asking what's best or else you'll simply end up in a world of confusion.


----------



## the_souvik (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Which Motherboard has best inbuilt graphics?*

Processor must not exit 6000 rupees. By the way another question , buying a cheap motherboard with a mid end graphics card would be a good option? Sorcerer ,I meant best as a benchmark which fulfills little bit of all of those.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Which Motherboard has best inbuilt graphics?*



Cilus said:


> In case of AMD, the best onboard graphucs within 6K will be any 880/870 chipset based mobo. They have ATI HD 4250 graphics card with dedicated 128 MB of DDR3 memory.



870X = no IGP. 
880G = HD4250
890GX = HD4290 so definitely the last one has the best graphics solution but slower than HD3000 found on Intel Core i7 2500k & 2600k's.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Which Motherboard has best inbuilt graphics?*

Buy a Core i3 SB + H67 motherboard from Gigabyte


----------



## shruti (Apr 25, 2011)

intel core i3-2100 + intel dh67bl

both for 12k.

if u want to wait, then wait for AMD fusion Llano processors. these are going to have really good integrated graphics.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Which Motherboard has best inbuilt graphics?*



the_souvik said:


> Processor must not exit 6000 rupees. By the way another question , buying a cheap motherboard with a mid end graphics card would be a good option? Sorcerer ,I meant best as a benchmark which fulfills little bit of all of those.


Certain Cheap boards eventually start giving issues in long term.

Read my questions properly and do answer them. Can't give proper reply if you're not doing the needful. If you're looking for answers that suits you rather than what fulfills your requirements, you can do "Eeenie Meenie Miney moe11' among on the random advices being given.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2011)

*@souvik*
please mention your combined budget for processor and motherboard
and do mention your requirement:will you be using your system for gaming or other stuff like video editing, etc.....


----------



## the_souvik (Apr 25, 2011)

ok  let me make it clear. Primarily i am looking for a motherboard, i didn't mention proceesor price as i thought it should be flexible. Another point is gaming can be hardcore or amature. A motherboard can't support hardcore gaming. Right? So somethings are to be understand. Thanks to all those who answered  positively.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2011)

^^ how can it be flexible? how can you install a LGA1136 processor on a LGA1155 socket or AM3+ socket?


----------

